# 24-inch Dust Cover



## MacRankin (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

  I recently recieved my new 24-inch iMac, and even though i'm thrilled to bits with it i'm not using it just yet. In the meantime i have it covered up in a soft plasticky covering that it came with.

Of course, i'd much prefer to have something especiially made for the 24-inch iMac, but does anyone know where i can get hold of a large enough dust cover that fits a similar sized monitor?

Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2006)

Take a look at what RadTech has.


----------



## fryke (Oct 23, 2006)

No 24" version there (yet).


----------



## MacRankin (Oct 23, 2006)

Satcomer said:


> Take a look at what RadTech has.



Yeah, i came across a very similar products page this morning offering those same covers, and very nice looking they are too!

http://www.raidius.com/ProductsNew/ProtectiveCase/iMacSS.html

Oh well, it looks like i'll have to improvise and find some humongous seat covers.


----------

